# Newbe!



## hakuda (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi 
Names Danny  nickname for this site  "Hakuda" 
art is Hakuda Ryu Aikibujutsu as well as others
home town gold coast australia .
pet hates "stupid humans" .

Anyway hope to talk to heaps of kool people here.

tanx.


----------



## MJS (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Hakuda!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Sep 12, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## MSTCNC (Sep 12, 2006)

Good on ya for finding MT, Hakuda Mate!

I have a few cobbers down under... even a few of them shaggin' Kiwi's! (JK)! :wink:

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 12, 2006)

See ya on the boards!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi


----------



## Kacey (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 12, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting 
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey!  Glad you joined us. :wavey:


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## hakuda (Sep 15, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanx for the big welcome guys 
please ask any questions you want about the art i teach.
"Hakuda Ryu Aikibujutsu"

and thank you for making me welcome.

yours
Danny "HAKUDA"


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2006)

You joined around the same time as I did, but why not say it anyway, welcome!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

